# 2.5tdi Engine



## Bogsvan (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello all. This is my first post. The problem I am having is an intermittent strange smell from the engine which seems to occur mostly after about 2-3 miles when starting from cold but can also happen after a long run. Anyone have any ideas or experiance of same thing?


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

If the smell is 'sulphurous' then it could be the catalyst. When it warms up it 'burns off' deposits that have accumulated. Most noticable when you acceralte hard (eg up hill) after a period of short journeys.
Brian


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi, we have a 2005 Clubman and we also noticed a strange smell. At first we thought it was a puff of diesel coming up from the engine and were a bit worried altho it didn't really smell like diesel fumes. In the end we took it to our local commercial VW garage who checked it over and couldn't find anything wrong. However, there was apparently a lot of Waxoyl on the engine and the garage thought the smell might be that possibly dropping on to warm/hot engine parts and burning off, giving the oily sort of smell.

This seemed logical to us so we stopped worrying. We still get a whiff every now and again but as the van has only done 7.5k miles we expect it will lessen as time goes on.


----------

